# Pokemon Hong Kong Gold



## Alex4U (May 25, 2016)

3 Years ago i buyed a Pokemon Cartridge, its like Pokemon Vietnamese Crystal. 
So, i want to upload that ROM, but i don´t know how, i don´t have any FlashCart or stuff like that...

For example:
When you start the game (NEW GAME) 
say this:
-----------------------------

Welcome to here! (wut)
Before you play, i need know the time!
What hour?
So! AN/NT/MG      XH!
How long past?
So!  XX MN?
AN/MG/NT XH XXH
now sure? AN
are you sure? NT
Sure? MG

--------------------
Mom is MUM
When you are in a town, and read the letter, say:
You are WARAB Town
You are GCITY
Pokemon is pkmn
--------------------------------
This game have a very bad translation, later i upload images.
have laggy credits, later i upload a video.

I need a flashcart to extract the rom??? 
(SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH)!!!!!!


----------



## DKB (May 25, 2016)

You need a flash cart. Or you need some type of hardware to transfer the data to your PC or storage.

also give me source to your avatar pic i need it


----------



## Alex4U (May 25, 2016)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## BORTZ (May 25, 2016)

I am not sure you can share that rom here, btw. Bootleg or not.


----------



## migles (May 25, 2016)

sadly the NDS could be the perfect console for this if it supported gb\c cartridges..
you may try to contact someone in the scene with a dumper or knowledge how to dump
you can also home make your gbc dumper i am pretty sure @FAST6191 can give you the thread about it 
but i guess there should be something not that expensive on ebay to copy the rom..


----------



## Alex4U (May 25, 2016)

Bortz said:


> I am not sure you can share that rom here, btw. Bootleg or not.


Yep, its Bootleg, the Title Sprite is from Pokemon Gold Japanese,
i taked photos from the cartridge.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> sadly the NDS could be the perfect console for this if it supported gb\c cartridges..
> you may try to contact someone in the scene with a dumper or knowledge how to dump
> you can also home make your gbc dumper i am pretty sure @FAST6191 can give you the thread about it
> but i guess there should be something not that expensive on ebay to copy the rom..


So, i can dump my rom without a GB flashcart?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DKB said:


> also give me source to your avatar pic i need it


WAT


----------



## migles (May 25, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> So, i can dump my rom without a GB flashcart?


i dont think you can do it with one.. not sure how that would work..
probably you would need 2 game boys and a cable..
or i think there was a way of using the game boy port and a paralel port but i don't remember well

@DKB likes your taste of rule 34, he wants the full picture of that avatar (the braixen\delphox picture  )


----------



## Alex4U (May 25, 2016)

migles said:


> i dont think you can do it with one.. not sure how that would work..
> probably you would need 2 game boys and a cable..
> or i think there was a way of using the game boy port and a paralel port but i don't remember well
> 
> @DKB likes your taste of rule 34, he wants the full picture of that avatar (the braixen\delphox picture  )


LOL
I Have the Cable Link (Special Pikachu edition!!!!!  ) 
And i have... 22 Gameboys... (yep, im crazy, varius models...)
So... i can connect my gameboy to the PC and transfer the rom????

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

O


Alex4U said:


> LOL
> I Have the Cable Link (Special Pikachu edition!!!!!  )
> And i have... 22 Gameboys... (yep, im crazy, varius models...)
> So... i can connect my gameboy to the PC and transfer the rom????


Oh, i forget, im uploading the photos...


----------



## migles (May 25, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> LOL
> I Have the Cable Link (Special Pikachu edition!!!!!  )
> And i have... 22 Gameboys... (yep, im crazy, varius models...)
> So... i can connect my gameboy to the PC and transfer the rom????
> ...


i was hopping @FAST6191 could answer this since he probably knows info about this..
i don't know much more i wish i could help you


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2016)

Afraid I do not have any simple ways like you might have for GBA games (get a DS flash cart and make sure you have a DS or DS lite). It will involve building things, the main reference design people seem to opt for is
http://reinerziegler.de/readplus.htm#Home made programming systems
http://hackaday.com/tag/nintendo-game-boy/ has had a few things over the years (where the above is easy enough the ones there often used arduinos and things like that which were more readily found and programmed), though I have not followed there in many years myself.

Not sure what, if anything, exists in the commercial world either right now but I do not think there is anything worth noting. Nice GB/GBC flash carts but not dumping gear.


----------



## Alex4U (May 25, 2016)

migles said:


> i was hopping @FAST6191 could answer this since he probably knows info about this..
> i don't know much more i wish i could help you


Oh, i see...


FAST6191 said:


> Afraid I do not have any simple ways like you might have for GBA games (get a DS flash cart and make sure you have a DS or DS lite). It will involve building things, the main reference design people seem to opt for is
> http://reinerziegler.de/readplus.htm#Home made programming systems
> http://hackaday.com/tag/nintendo-game-boy/ has had a few things over the years (where the above is easy enough the ones there often used arduinos and things like that which were more readily found and programmed), though I have not followed there in many years myself.
> 
> Not sure what, if anything, exists in the commercial world either right now but I do not think there is anything worth noting. Nice GB/GBC flash carts but not dumping gear.



R4 Works?? (sorry im noob :´v ) I have NDS and DSLite, and i can make that GB Cart Flasher????


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2016)

Sorry I meant there are no simple ways -- the DS/DS lite GBA slot will not take or power GB/GBC games and thus you can not use it to dump them like you can GBA games in the same slots.


----------



## Alex4U (May 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Sorry I meant there are no simple ways -- the DS/DS lite GBA slot will not take or power GB/GBC games and thus you can not use it to dump them like you can GBA games in the same slots.


Well, so, What GB Flashcart do you recommend me? im going to buy it, but i need to search it :v
(Frikiplaza is a good place to search it!)
I need another stuff??, like Cable Link...??
I Remember i looked a GB Smart Card 64MB ? in the frikiplaza, but i dont know for what use is that...
With that, i can dump the rom????


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (May 26, 2016)

migles said:


> sadly the NDS could be the perfect console for this if it supported gb\c cartridges..
> you may try to contact someone in the scene with a dumper or knowledge how to dump
> you can also home make your gbc dumper i am pretty sure @FAST6191 can give you the thread about it
> but i guess there should be something not that expensive on ebay to copy the rom..



I may be wrong, but didn't the original "brick" NDS support Gb/GBc/GBA carts? I dunno what the official name for the first NDS was, probably referred to as the "phat" NDS, but I call it the "brick" because it's like holding a brick in your hand as you play.


----------



## Alex4U (May 26, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> I may be wrong, but didn't the original "brick" NDS support Gb/GBc/GBA carts? I dunno what the official name for the first NDS was, probably referred to as the "phat" NDS, but I call it the "brick" because it's like holding a brick in your hand as you play.


NDS Fat you say? Nope, doesnt support GB/C Cartridges.
NDSLite is the same software, but with Backlight control


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (May 26, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> NDS Fat you say? Nope, doesnt support GB/C Cartridges.


really? damn, was pretty sure it did! oh well. it w\must swallow those GBA carts then! I only ever had a DS Lite, so I don't know.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2016)

Personally I would just use a GBA flash cart and emulate. Anyway there are various flash carts, though the unquestioned best is the everdrive gb ( http://gbatemp.net/review/everdrive-gb.141/ ). It will not dump games though, the hardware things I linked are the main choice for that these days.


----------



## Alex4U (May 26, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> really? damn, was pretty sure it did! oh well. it w\must swallow those GBA carts then! I only ever had a DS Lite, so I don't know.


Yep, i dont have any bootleg GBA Games, only that Pokémon Hong Kong Gold! i want to dump the rom, but i see i need a Flashcart, dammit!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Personally I would just use a GBA flash cart and emulate. Anyway there are various flash carts, though the unquestioned best is the everdrive gb ( http://gbatemp.net/review/everdrive-gb.141/ ). It will not dump games though, the hardware things I linked are the main choice for that these days.


Ugh!, well... thank you...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Well, i promised the photos, (im taking more photos, watch for every update??? ) ._.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1uhcca07ftzhe6h/gbpokegold.rar


----------



## N64 (May 26, 2016)

i can help you dump it if you mail me the cartridge, but it would be international. i use an n64, a transfer pak, and an everdrive to get the job done.


----------



## Alex4U (May 26, 2016)

secousa said:


> i can help you dump it if you mail me the cartridge, but it would be international. i use an n64, a transfer pak, and an everdrive to get the job done.


Woah, Thank you! But... i cant mail the cartridge, because im too young, (14 pls :c ) (First, im going to search help, like my father and i can make that!)
Oh! I Tested the cartridge with Pokémon Stadium 2 (JAP VER) AND WORKS!!!!! 
USA Ver. doesnt work, because is JAP the game, but with a poorly translation...
For example (another :v) PSYCHIC is COCK ._.


----------



## migles (May 26, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Personally I would just use a GBA flash cart and emulate. Anyway there are various flash carts, though the unquestioned best is the everdrive gb ( http://gbatemp.net/review/everdrive-gb.141/ ). It will not dump games though, the hardware things I linked are the main choice for that these days.


he was asking to dump the cartridge he has fast..



Darthlink9 said:


> I may be wrong, but didn't the original "brick" NDS support Gb/GBc/GBA carts? I dunno what the official name for the first NDS was, probably referred to as the "phat" NDS, but I call it the "brick" because it's like holding a brick in your hand as you play.


as the other user replied, GB\GBC can't be played on the original NDS, only gba games (and of course DS games)
the official name is just nintendo DS, however we call it phat nds or original nds it doesn't really matter we understand which one

the everdrive gb doesn't dump games, it's now what @Alex4U is looking for..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alex4U said:


> Woah, Thank you! But... i cant mail the cartridge, because im too young, (14 pls :c ) (First, im going to search help, like my father and i can make that!)
> Oh! I Tested the cartridge with Pokémon Stadium 2 (JAP VER) AND WORKS!!!!!
> USA Ver. doesnt work, because is JAP the game, but with a poorly translation...
> For example (another :v) PSYCHIC is COCK ._.


the game really looks one that i would like to play..
there are some bootleg games with swearing and full of funny stuff..


secousa said:


> i can help you dump it if you mail me the cartridge, but it would be international. i use an n64, a transfer pak, and an everdrive to get the job done.


this is good to know..
so @Alex4U if you can find someone on you area with a N64, transfer pack and everdrive (not sure if you can do with other flashcarts?) for n64..
if you manage to dump it, you can upload on that _emulator's paradise_ website and send me a PM if you manage to do it so i can get the game from that other website
(distribution of roms here is not allwoed)


----------



## DjoeN (May 26, 2016)

I think some GB/GBC bootleg cartridges you can't dump (for whatever resaon)
You just have to try.

[EDIT]
At least not with most common flashkits around.


----------



## cearp (May 26, 2016)

with everdrive 64 we can dump gb games using the transfer pack?  very cool


----------



## kbmarinha (May 26, 2016)

It isnt an original cart, you can say that just looking yo the chip. Thats why it has a bad translation, someone made this "new version" and released it. I got some games like this here in Brazil.


----------



## Maq47 (May 26, 2016)

@Alex4U buy an Everdrive 64 and an SD card, then download Libgbpak. Instructions on how to use it can be found here.


----------



## Alex4U (May 26, 2016)

migles said:


> he was asking to dump the cartridge he has fast..
> 
> 
> as the other user replied, GB\GBC can't be played on the original NDS, only gba games (and of course DS games)
> ...



Everdrive???? YES, I CAN BUY IT. I HAVE THE TRANSFER PAK, AND EASY TO SEARCH IT. Only give me instruccions :v

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Please look the photos (if you dont see it, ploz see it)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MarcusCarter said:


> @Alex4U buy an Everdrive 64 and an SD card, then download Libgbpak. Instructions on how to use it can be found here.


Thank you!. Later. I upload the rom! (Wait for it.... :'v )


----------



## migles (May 26, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> Everdrive???? YES, I CAN BUY IT. I HAVE THE TRANSFER PAK, AND EASY TO SEARCH IT. Only give me instruccions :v


you need the everydrive for nintendo 64
you can find the official store here:
http://krikzz.com/store/
(there is a disclaimer that you need a CIC chip, nto sure if this wil be a problem for you)
and it's a little pricey.. but you can use it to play all nintendo 64 games on your nintendo 64 (and use homebrew), so i think it's a great investment!


----------



## draxoon (May 26, 2016)

I have this cart and can upload IPS patch if there's interest.


----------



## GlitchyDavid (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> I have this cart and can upload IPS patch if there's interest.


Have you tested it at least?


----------



## draxoon (May 26, 2016)

GlitchyDavid said:


> Have you tested it at least?


Sure, works perfectly.


----------



## Maq47 (May 26, 2016)

migles said:


> you need the everydrive for nintendo 64
> you can find the official store here:
> http://krikzz.com/store/
> (there is a disclaimer that you need a CIC chip, nto sure if this wil be a problem for you)
> and it's a little pricey.. but you can use it to play all nintendo 64 games on your nintendo 64 (and use homebrew), so i think it's a great investment!



Here's one with a CIC chip included. WARNING! This will cost almost $280.00 USD when shipped to Mexico. This is also a decent deal for one that already has a CIC chip installed. It will be extremely hard to find a better price than this right now as well.


----------



## migles (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> I have this cart and can upload IPS patch if there's interest.


upload the rom to that rom paradise website?
i think they have bootlegs as well..
it would be cool to have a bootleg catalog...

btw, no one yet showed the cover of this bootleg.. or it has not a custom cover?


----------



## xtheman (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> Sure, works perfectly.


Can you PM me it? I would love to play it.


----------



## migles (May 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Can you PM me it? I would love to play it.


i firstly this!


----------



## xtheman (May 26, 2016)

migles said:


> i firstly this!


Firstly? I don't Understand*™*. Please explain what you mean


----------



## migles (May 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Firstly? I don't Understand*™*. Please explain what you mean


as in, i asked it first..
usually someone says "i second this" but i already asked previously on the thread, and didn't wanted them to forget about me


----------



## draxoon (May 26, 2016)

I believe IPS patch can be uploaded even here, as without original japanese ROM (which I won't provide) it's useless.
So, enjoy .

Look for japanese Gold with checksum 524478D4 and apply patch. Resulting CRC is FC04AC0E.

Back seal says 7/2000 and I find that interesting.


----------



## xtheman (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> I believe IPS patch can be uploaded even here, as without original japanese ROM (which I won't provide) it's useless.
> So, enjoy .
> 
> Look for japanese Gold with checksum 524478D4 and apply patch. Resulting CRC is FC04AC0E.
> ...


Thanks! I think the 7/2000 was the month it was made but i don't know


----------



## migles (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> I believe IPS patch can be uploaded even here, as without original japanese ROM (which I won't provide) it's useless.
> So, enjoy .
> 
> Look for japanese Gold with checksum 524478D4 and apply patch. Resulting CRC is FC04AC0E.
> ...


thank you for both the ips and the courtesy of giving checksums (so we can make sure we are using the right rom)


----------



## draxoon (May 26, 2016)

migles said:


> thank you for both the ips and the courtesy of giving checksums (so we can make sure we are using the right rom)


Yeah, it's a nightmare when you don't know what to patch.


----------



## N64 (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> I believe IPS patch can be uploaded even here, as without original japanese ROM (which I won't provide) it's useless.
> So, enjoy .
> 
> Look for japanese Gold with checksum 524478D4 and apply patch. Resulting CRC is FC04AC0E.
> ...



what tool can I use to calculate this checksum? i found this but its giving different values http://checksumcalculator.com/

edit: used BGB to check the checksum on the rom, seems both versions on paradise are incorrect for the patch... though I'm sure it will still work. can anyone tell me if there's a valid version of this rom on the web (no links) that has the checksum?


----------



## migles (May 26, 2016)

secousa said:


> what tool can I use to calculate this checksum? i found this but its giving different values http://checksumcalculator.com/
> 
> edit: used BGB to check the checksum on the rom, seems both versions on paradise are incorrect for the patch... though I'm sure it will still work. can anyone tell me if there's a valid version of this rom on the web (no links) that has the checksum?


i use this tool to calculate checksums http://implbits.com/products/hashtab/
it creates a new tab on file properties, just go to the file and open properties..
do not need to get another program in my desktop, it's lazy friendly, since i do not need to open program, and choose or drag the files and press extra buttons..


----------



## xtheman (May 26, 2016)

secousa said:


> what tool can I use to calculate this checksum? i found this but its giving different values http://checksumcalculator.com/
> 
> edit: used BGB to check the checksum on the rom, seems both versions on paradise are incorrect for the patch... though I'm sure it will still work. can anyone tell me if there's a valid version of this rom on the web (no links) that has the checksum?


 pocket monsters gin (jpn) rev a works for me.


----------



## draxoon (May 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> pocket monsters gin (jpn) rev a works for me.


It's Kin actually. Gin is Silver .


----------



## xtheman (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> It's Kin actually. Gin is Silver .


oh.. i thought it said gin not kin.


----------



## Alex4U (May 26, 2016)

migles said:


> you need the everydrive for nintendo 64
> you can find the official store here:
> http://krikzz.com/store/
> (there is a disclaimer that you need a CIC chip, nto sure if this wil be a problem for you)
> and it's a little pricey.. but you can use it to play all nintendo 64 games on your nintendo 64 (and use homebrew), so i think it's a great investment!


I need to solder that CIC Chip?  And i have much car


draxoon said:


> I believe IPS patch can be uploaded even here, as without original japanese ROM (which I won't provide) it's useless.
> So, enjoy .
> 
> Look for japanese Gold with checksum 524478D4 and apply patch. Resulting CRC is FC04AC0E.
> ...



So! After all, is not a rom, its only a ips?!?! 
And my Pokemon Gold say a rare code in the cover, is SD0016-1...


----------



## draxoon (May 26, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> I need to solder that CIC Chip?  And i have much car
> 
> 
> So! After all, is not a rom, its only a ips?!?!
> And my Pokemon Gold say a rare code in the cover, is SD0016-1...


Apply my patch to japanese ROM using "Lunar IPS" and you'll get HK Gold.

Your cart may be different version, but when this pirate came out in 2000, bootleggers bootlegged another bootleggers which resulted in multiple label variations.


----------



## Alex4U (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> Apply my patch to japanese ROM using "Lunar IPS" and you'll get HK Gold.
> 
> Your cart may be different version, but when this pirate came out in 2000, bootleggers bootlegged another bootleggers which resulted in multiple label variations.


lol i have HC TRANSLATION VER 1.1 And is the same shitty translation, :u (or maybe change?)
anyway, thank you very much for this ips!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thank you everyone, use the Pocket Monster KIN (v1.1 i used) to patch it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, and the Motherboard from the Pokemon Gold HK DOENST WORK RTC 
EDIT: And the clock is very buggy when i play the game in real gameboy hardware (ex.
2:32PM
(pass 2 min. dont looking the POKEGR)
2:43PM 
wot


----------



## draxoon (May 26, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> lol i have HC TRANSLATION VER 1.1 And is the same shitty translation, :u (or maybe change?)
> anyway, thank you very much for this ips!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


HC Translations 1.1 means you have newer version with (possibly) improved translation. It's worth to dump and compare to this one.


----------



## Alex4U (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> HC Translations 1.1 means you have newer version with (possibly) improved translation. It's worth to dump and compare to this one.


Im comparing right now what changes have 1.0 vs 1.1


----------



## loco365 (May 26, 2016)

draxoon said:


> Sure, works perfectly.


Oh, I'd love to give this a try! It can go alongside my Vietnamese Crystal!


----------



## Alex4U (May 26, 2016)

ASH the first train ever capture every pkmn ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## migles (May 26, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> So! After all, is not a rom, its only a ips?!?!


no, an ips is a way to share the information without sharing the content from the original game
the game is actually a complete rom, but for legal reasons you can't share the rom with content from the original game..
the ips creates something like this:
"original game" minus "modified game" equals "extra or modified data" --> ips file
i am gonna use a sentence for an example

original sentence: "vins cool got loads of clones"
modified sentence aka rom hack: " vins cool got a lot of cool clones"
ips file content goes somewhat like thist: 
"loads" was changed to "a lot"
insert "of cool" before "clones"

(this is very simplified)

the bootleg is a modified version of the game, and extracting it, gets you a rom. the ips file is created by calculation both game differences


----------



## Alex4U (May 26, 2016)

migles said:


> no, an ips is a way to share the information without sharing the content from the original game
> the game is actually a complete rom, but for legal reasons you can't share the rom with content from the original game..
> the ips creates something like this:
> "original game" minus "modified game" equals "extra or modified data" --> ips file
> ...



Okay, i understand now. thank you!


----------



## draxoon (May 26, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Oh, I'd love to give this a try! It can go alongside my Vietnamese Crystal!


Vietnamese Crystal with its elf stuff is even more hilarious than this .


----------



## N64 (May 27, 2016)

fyi for anyone using a mac, you can use terminal and run the command "crc32 <rom>" to get the checksum.
thanks for the great find!


----------



## Alex4U (May 28, 2016)

Well, i finished 100% the game. 
I dont look changes with the 1.1 vs 1.0 
The same shitty translation... 
Same laggy credits...


----------



## Lakum (May 29, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> 3 Years ago i buyed a Pokemon Cartridge, its like Pokemon Vietnamese Crystal.
> So, i want to upload that ROM, but i don´t know how, i don´t have any FlashCart or stuff like that...
> 
> For example:
> ...



Translation is as funny as the one in Vietnamese Crystal?


----------



## Alex4U (May 29, 2016)

Lakum said:


> Translation is as funny as the one in Vietnamese Crystal?


Yes, say like:
the waste of rocket shit waste 
i am not good 
Hail, Alex! Come Closer! I am give you something! (when you receive the egg)
PLAYERNAME Ball by end (when you throw the Pokeball/etc.)
(when you exit from receiving the egg) Hello! PLAYERNAME
Harry please 
come back to 
the lab
CH!  <- (Click!)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



secousa said:


> what tool can I use to calculate this checksum? i found this but its giving different values http://checksumcalculator.com/
> 
> edit: used BGB to check the checksum on the rom, seems both versions on paradise are incorrect for the patch... though I'm sure it will still work. can anyone tell me if there's a valid version of this rom on the web (no links) that has the checksum?


Use the Pocket Monsters 1.0/1.1


----------



## Hkgold (Jul 26, 2019)

Alex4U said:


> Okay, i understand now. thank you!





draxoon said:


> Vietnamese Crystal with its elf stuff is even more hilarious than this .



Hi, I am sorry for reviving this old thread, but a week ago I managed to play this HK Gold and I was so happy thay finally someone dumped it and uploaded (childhood memories). However, I have a problem because I have beaten Lance on E4 and after going into the Hall of Fame and puting pokeballs the screen turns white and the game restarts. It is still a white screen but I can choose the last save (which sadly isn't New Bark Town after beating e4). 
Can you or someone else help me with this issue?


----------

